# Strange Noise From Water Heater



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking for advice/info on a recent noise on my last trip. After leaving the water heater on like I always do, it started to make a slight squeeking noise. I turned off the electric switch on the wall and it stopped. After waiting a couple of hours, I turned it back on. After a few hours passed it started doing it again. I had hot water. I'm not sure if I was doing anything wrong or not. Any feedback would be great. And yes there was water in the tank.
Kev


----------



## Boomer (Jun 10, 2009)

kev said:


> Looking for advice/info on a recent noise on my last trip. After leaving the water heater on like I always do, it started to make a slight squeeking noise. I turned off the electric switch on the wall and it stopped. After waiting a couple of hours, I turned it back on. After a few hours passed it started doing it again. I had hot water. I'm not sure if I was doing anything wrong or not. Any feedback would be great. And yes there was water in the tank.
> Kev


Not too many things it could be. Either the element or the temperature controler has issues. My guess is the element is weak or may have a hairline crack causing noise when it is hot, but still working. Is there any water seeping out of the pressure saftey valve on the outside?

Good luck

Boomer


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Ddi the nose stop as soon as the power was shut off? If not, perhaps the T&P valve was leaking.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We have an electric water heater in our house and I've heard this before. I'd guess that the electric heating element is coated with a mineral buildup, from heating hard water. (I don't know of any campgrounds that soften their water.) Mineral deposits will build up on all HW heater elements over time. As the element heats up, surrounded by water, it can make a hissing, "singing," or squeaking noise. (It's heating up the minerals, which in turn heat the water.) But the mineral buildup acts like insulation and causes the element to get hotter and at the same time, makes it harder to heat the water.

You're probably getting close to the time to replace the element. That should stop the noise.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are several sources for the noise. Can you localize it better?

The suggestions above are all good but you can also have an issue with the control relay for the electric element.


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> There are several sources for the noise. Can you localize it better?
> 
> The suggestions above are all good but you can also have an issue with the control relay for the electric element.


The noise comes from under the sofa.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Under the sofa is more information but I am sorry to say I do not know where the water heater is in relation to the sofa. When I mentioned localizing the sound I meant the back (inside) of the water heater or the front (outside) of the water heater.


----------

